# Knox Theological Hall of Selma, AL



## N. Eshelman (Mar 10, 2008)

Brothers and Sisters: 

I am wondering if anyone would be interested in donating Reformed literature to a new satellite campus of Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary? 

This months, _Reformed Presbyterian Witness _highlights the life and work of Selma, AL RPCNA, a congregation that has been around since 1875 and has historically been a predominately African American congregation. 

This congregation has had a glorious history of civic involvement as well as a love for the Reformed faith. 

Some highlights: 

Originally hosted part of the underground railroad
Set up schools for free-men and their children
started a Christian day school for African American children
planned the marches on Selma with Dr. King out of the manse
now beginning a seminary for furthering the Reformed faith among the black community

I hope to donate a number of books for starting this seminary. I have also contacted a number of book distributors to get on board with this great ministry opportunity. 

Please consider looking at your libraries and seeing if you have doubles or books that would be put to use in training African American pastors from a Biblical and Reformed understanding. 

Contact: Rev. Tom Gray 
334-875-7692
[email protected]

From RP Witness:

"The congregation hopes to be able to establish a satellite campus (Knox) of the denominational seminary this fall. The goal is to offer courses for potential pastoral candidates, and to serve as a means to equip the saints within the Selma community. 

The congregation is seeking book donations (especially theological libraries from retiring pastors) or other means of support that will make this ministry of the congregation as effectual as possible for the advancement of Christ's kingdom." p.11


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for this, I have some books I can send down.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 10, 2008)

Great! Can we make a list of the books being sent down? That way we do not have any overlap.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 10, 2008)

Morning and Evening by Spurgeon

A History of the Reformation by Lindsey

The Mystery of the Holy Spirit by R.C. Sproul

for right now...

By the way how do I get the books there?


----------

